# XINXI XXC105-EV-S2TB connector



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

Answering my own question for the benefit of at least one person I know of (Martin)...

First, I found the document on XINXI's website, here:

http://www.xinxikjcn.com/static/upload/image/2017/3/9/173516584602823.pdf

and I've attached a copy here for future reference.

The connector used by Elcon starts on page 8. You can copy and paste the Chinese into Google Translator. I'll leave that as an exercise to the reader, but have attached an example below.

For the figure captions I had to find a Chinese native to translate for me. I've attached the translated figures below.

The main thing to know is that those little rings, you don't need them. Those are for shielded cable applications (not for a DC charger).


----------



## ChristopherFromDreamEV (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey, found this while needing help myself. I have converted the pdf and am hoping others could get use of it.


----------



## estherwarimu.k (2 mo ago)

ChristopherFromDreamEV said:


> Hey, found this while needing help myself. I have converted the pdf and am hoping others could get use of it.


 You are a saviour, any leads on the pin part number ?


----------

